# Strobes N More Annual Black Friday Sale.



## Strobesnmore

Again this year we will have our annual sale. Unfortunately we can't discount Whelen due to thier Minimum Advertised Price Policy. 

But every other brand will be on sale with some great pricing and again we will be offering a free gift with orders over $200.00.


----------



## Citytow

whelen is the best too. dang


----------



## Strobesnmore

I know, it's really too bad but we have to follow the rules they put forth. We can however sell for any price we want just can advertise it. If there's something you want to order call me and I'll give you a discounted price.


----------



## Maleko

Strobesnmore;1869739 said:


> I know, it's really too bad but we have to follow the rules they put forth. We can however sell for any price we want just can advertise it. If there's something you want to order call me and I'll give you a discounted price.


So we have to call on Black Friday only to receive a discounted price on Whelen only prices?


----------



## blk90s13

I will be ordering a strobesNmore strobe kit and maybe something else no clue what yet.


----------



## Phil1747

So Louis any insight about some pricing on 2 e7560 floods, 2 sets of e92 HAWS and 2 E4s? Do we really need to wait for black friday? save some work on shipping. Looking for the floods for my truck and the others for a buddy who is a fire fighter. He saw my HAWs from you and said he had to have some. The Strobes N More brand LEDS are 2nd to none


----------



## durafish

Any plowsite discount like free shipping? Will the atomic cargo light be discounted? Certainly will be buying that and a few grill lights and HAW's.


----------



## Doug8949

Interested in a few strobes


----------



## Strobesnmore

Everything but Whelen will be discounted on the web site. If you have questions about Whelen items *you can call us.* They are very strict when it comes to their MAP policy so I can say call us with questions. The plowsite free shipping coupon will also still work. Louis


----------



## Sawboy

Will the Acari light mount be discounted?


----------



## Strobesnmore

10 more hours. Guess I should get to bed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Strobesnmore;1883874 said:


> 10 more hours. Guess I should get to bed.


I have stuff sitting in shopping cart.....


----------



## Sawboy

Sawboy;1880903 said:


> Will the Acari light mount be discounted?





Strobesnmore;1883874 said:


> 10 more hours. Guess I should get to bed.


Could've answered before bed maybe??


----------



## Rc2505

He did answer. Everything will be discounted on the website except Whelen.


----------



## Strobesnmore

A few small bugs with pricing this AM as its much harder to price individually versus the how we use to do it. The Whelen MAP threw us for a curve ball. 

Any issues give us a call as we will be on the phones till 1. Then its time for my staff to go do their own shopping.


----------



## blk90s13

Just put in an order for a StrobesNmore hideaway kit and the StrobesNmore 4200 flood light 


thanks guys


----------



## Phil1747

just ordered 2 7560 E-floods  to me


----------



## Sawboy

Rc2505;1884360 said:


> He did answer. Everything will be discounted on the website except Whelen.


Actually, he didn't answer. He referenced Whelen lights, and said "every other brand". That implies every other brand of lighting. But thanks for playing anyway Braniac.

Side note, the Acari mount is not showing a discount.


----------



## blk90s13

That acari mount is neat wish they made it for my older trucks


----------



## Strobesnmore

Sorry I thought by saying "every other brand" most would understand that meant all other brands.

I fixed the Acari issue, and its not discounted. As I stated its much harder to change pricing by brand versus doing the entire category. 

If you have any questions please call us. Louis


----------



## Sawboy

Nice shot with the "most". Lmao. Looks like Amazon it is. $179 with free shipping.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1883968 said:


> I have stuff sitting in shopping cart.....


It won't let check out. I'll try calling again


----------



## hayisforhorses

Whelen responder and led flood light 4200 great deal and free ship


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Order placed......had to call in, forget the girls name but she was great.


----------



## NAC

*Black Friday Deals*

Called this morning and ordered 2 Led beacons and mirror brackets


----------



## jdmallday1090

*free shipping*



Strobesnmore;1880822 said:


> Everything but Whelen will be discounted on the web site. If you have questions about Whelen items *you can call us.* They are very strict when it comes to their MAP policy so I can say call us with questions. The plowsite free shipping coupon will also still work. Louis


hey louis, i tried using free shipping on my order but there was no place to add a code. so i put it in the comments. i know your busy but please let me know if theres anything you can do, thanks justin


----------



## JB1

Wish they would ban you as a sponsor here, every time you post specials, it just costs me money.


----------



## blk90s13

JB1;1884765 said:


> Wish they would ban you as a sponsor here, every time you post specials, it just costs me money.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

JB1;1884765 said:


> Wish they would ban you as a sponsor here, every time you post specials, it just costs me money.


Agreed..... Was spending 150, ended up at 400. Got two light bars. Only needed one plus some other stuff


----------



## Phil1747

JB1;1884765 said:


> Wish they would ban you as a sponsor here, every time you post specials, it just costs me money.


He runs a special I buy toys for the truck, 2 weeks later the other guys see the new toys and buy some for themselves, Strobes, LED Floods, etc. We even have some of the light bars on our firetrucks here...payuppayuppayuppayup


----------



## Mark13

jdmallday1090;1884759 said:


> hey louis, i tried using free shipping on my order but there was no place to add a code. so i put it in the comments. i know your busy but please let me know if theres anything you can do, thanks justin


I did the same thing. Added a comment about the issue and my user name on here.


----------



## bosman

Just ordered the Eflood 7200 with Amber warning lights. Can't wait to get it. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## SnowGuy

I called Friday to order over $1000 worth of Sound Off nForce lights and was told that they were not discounted and the girl that answered the phone did not know the price. She came off as not knowing what she was talking about. Have ordered before with no problems and great service. Not sure what has happened, but the service has gone down hill.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowGuy;1886066 said:


> I called Friday to order over $1000 worth of Sound Off nForce lights and was told that they were not discounted and the girl that answered the phone did not know the price. She came off as not knowing what she was talking about. Have ordered before with no problems and great service. Not sure what has happened, but the service has gone down hill.


Did the site show pricing on sale?


----------



## lugger007

jdmallday1090;1884759 said:


> hey louis, i tried using free shipping on my order but there was no place to add a code. so i put it in the comments. i know your busy but please let me know if theres anything you can do, thanks justin


I had this same issue also when I place my order Friday morning. I put the plowsite2014 code in the comments box. Hope they remove the shipping fee.


----------



## Strobesnmore

Coupon should've worked fine. If you noted it on the order we will take it off. Snow guy, did you get a name?


----------



## Strobesnmore

Also thanks everyone for the support. We really do appreciate your business.


----------



## WilliamOak

Any plans for any "cyber Monday" fun?
Looking for a led arrow stick- liking your e48 series.


----------



## SnowGuy

Strobesnmore, I did not get her name, she sounded very young. I left my number and she was supposed to call me today with the pricing, never heard anything all day !!!


----------



## Strobesnmore

Snowguy, ill look into it. Also just want to thank everyone who patronized us during the sales. My shipping department did a great job staying on top of everything and most orders left here yesterday.

Thank you again and any issues please email me. [email protected]


----------



## Mark13

I'm thinking I should have ordered some Feniex cannon's on Friday. Took my pickup apart last night from hitting the deer and realized my whelen vertex were still functional but kinda beat up and the dome led housing keeps falling off one. You'd think I'd know by now not to second guess myself and change the contents of my cart right before checkout 

Thanks for having the sale again this year, definitely something not all suppliers participate in!


----------



## hayisforhorses

Recieved my order today whelen responder and flood light. Showed up in great shape extremely well packed and arrived super fast. Thanks again strobes and more for offering such great products at a super price!


----------



## SnowGuy

Update on my situation. Jason from Strobes and More called me yesterday and we talked back and forth and I have a $1400+ order coming. He was AWESOME to deal with and did everything that he said he would when he said he would. A happy customer so far, just hope everything comes in correctly. THANKS, Jason !


----------



## Phil1747

Got my E-floods today, all excited to put them on the truck. One question what does the blue wire go to? Black ground, red fused switch. So blue goes to? they are the 7600 series flood spot combo. Louis? Thanks I just don't want to do anything bad


----------



## Phil1747

and yes i did look through almost 2 yrs of forms looking to answer my own question


----------



## Rotator911

Phil not sure of color but one is for flood and the other is for spot


----------



## Strobesnmore

The blue on the spot / flood model does the other mode.


----------



## jdmallday1090

Louis if you could look into my order that would be great, I've emailed you about 3 times now thanks


----------



## Strobesnmore

I will. Did you email me direct?


----------



## wahlturfcare

Louis, could you also do the swme for my order? As my order was messed up on black Friday and had to redo it on the following Monday.


----------



## Strobesnmore

Yes just email me directly.


----------



## jdmallday1090

once direct, once on here and twice on the site


----------



## Cond Enterprise

Quick update....got my Black Friday Sale package today! The Strobesnmore stuff is really bright, I got a D12 dashlight and the Galaxy mini bar. They seem to be constructed well and like I said are crazy bright. Will post pics tomorrow. Only thing I don't get is only a 2 year warranty...??


----------



## wahlturfcare

Con Enterprises, you lucky that you recieved mine. I've checking on mine as support has gotten lately and was told they still haven't gotten any in yet.
Been waiting since black friday(but had to redo the order on monday) as they lost the order placement on their end even with a order confirmation i gave em.

Have you had a chance to try it out yet? I may be looking into something else instead.


----------



## Cond Enterprise

I tried both lights,they are bright as hell! My order just got here,was told they were waiting on the Galaxy mini bars. They gave me a ship date and that's when it shipped. These are awesome lights for the money,just hope they last.


----------



## jdmallday1090

Louis, any chance you were able to look into it and refund the shipping charges?


----------



## ToddM NJ

blk90s13;1884461 said:


> Just put in an order for a StrobesNmore hideaway kit and the StrobesNmore 4200 flood light
> 
> thanks guys


How is the 4200 flood light?


----------



## lugger007

ToddM NJ;1900140 said:


> How is the 4200 flood light?


I've had one 4200 (back rack) and two 2160 (frount grille) on my truck for the past year. They are amazing. Very brite and durable. For the price I would recommend them. I just ordered a set for my father in law for his truck.


----------



## wahlturfcare

Anyone else having problems getting there black friday orders shipped to them?

Louis, i send you a couple emails and tryed calling your office line. any idea on when my order will be shipped? i keep getting no answer or run around on the phone saying they will be shipped, then it changes. But then a friend that ordered the same light a week ago, already gets his? mine get forgotten?


----------



## bosman

Same problem here. Emailed customer service twice 10 days after order was placed. Then email Louis direct and was told one week. After that week no response from 2 emails to Louis. Sent another email to Louis, was told office manager would contact me Monday morning, this never happened. Monday afternoon I called, spoke to a manager and was told he'd call me right back, this never happened. Finally I called today again, guess what I was told......next week. What a joke.


----------



## wahlturfcare

Bossman, what did you order? I ordered th galagxy lightbar.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Wow...not what I would have expected from the experiences that I've had...nuts after over a month you still don't have your stuff.

Have either of you filed a dispute with your CC company? That should get their attention.


----------



## wahlturfcare

I thought about that last night and may do that later today.


----------



## bosman

I ordered the E7200 AA, its a LED flood light with amber flashers. 

I was also surprised about the lack of customer service, I do not like getting the run around. If my customers were ever treated like this they would/should leave. My brother is a cop and his department has ordered a ton of stuff without any problems. He the one that told me about S&M. 

I placed another order a few days after the first and it was received in 2 days so I'm sure this is not the norm.


----------



## Maleko

What do you expect when the lights come from Korea on a Canoe.


----------



## lugger007

Im Surprised you guys are having this type of issue. 
I order several light bars w/&w/out amber warning and several led hide away kits on black Friday and received them the following week. 
I've also placed a few additional orders between turkey and Xmas and received them all w/in 2-3 days. 
It's odd the issues people list. Hopefully Louis will chime in and can make these situations right.


----------



## Cond Enterprise

Wahlturfcare if you ordered a all amber mini galaxy I will sell you mine. It was plugged in to check to see if it worked and has not been out of my house yet. Get a credit on your card and I will sell you the light for the same price we paid plus shipping? Let me know if that would help you out. No snow here and none in the forecast...

Happy New Year!


----------



## wahlturfcare

cond enterprise, are ya unhappy with your lighbar?


----------



## Strobesnmore

Let me set the record straight. Anyone who had a lengthy back order was informed. I myself emailed this customer. I am sorry we ran out of certain items but we always keep the customer informed and if you wanted to cancel or buy another item all you have to do is call. I'll note this is the same customer who threatened to bash us if we didn't ship his order right out. Do customers think we hold orders for fun? Come on now? If you really need that exact light we will fill the order as fast as possible but we can't ship something we don't have. Again if it's urgent and we don't have the item just ask us to cancel the order and we gladly will. I know the other thing the customer was upset about was we could not give him and exact ship date. Because of customs holdups, etc. we only had an aprox date of Monday but they showed up and shipped today(Efloods) that is. We did get some orders out sooner. 

We ran out of 2 items that had a long back order and that was the Galaxy bar and some Efloods. We did not expect the sales we received on Black Friday and even though we received one order since then it was not enough to fill every order. 

Sorry to those who had a long wait but there were only a few items like I said and had you needed to cancel all you had to do was call.


----------



## Cond Enterprise

Wahlturfcare the lightbar is awesome. I am more than happy with it. Just not using it and saw you were having problems getting yours. I bought 2 lights from strobes n more and they are as bright or brighter than the 2 whelen slimlighters in my back window.


----------



## gc3

Some people just don't realize all the moving parts involved in a business.


----------



## beanz27

gc3;1915257 said:


> Some people just don't realize all the moving parts involved in a business.


And some are never happy. I've had nothing but good experiences with strobes and more. Only issue I've got is the E68 traffic adviser I ordered won't be here when I want it, which is now lol but for free shipping I'll wait the week to get it.

Can't wait though, and of course once I get new lights ordered it snows before I get the lights lol.


----------



## dellwas

And some things never change. You still take things out on the customers just like you did years ago, when they dare ask questions, or post anything negative in a forum. Not just here either, I've seen it on other ones.

Anyone that deals with Louis and his group of clowns is taking a chance. PERIOD!



Strobesnmore;1915090 said:


> Let me set the record straight. Anyone who had a lengthy back order was informed. I myself emailed this customer. I am sorry we ran out of certain items but we always keep the customer informed and if you wanted to cancel or buy another item all you have to do is call. I'll note this is the same customer who threatened to bash us if we didn't ship his order right out. Do customers think we hold orders for fun? Come on now? If you really need that exact light we will fill the order as fast as possible but we can't ship something we don't have. Again if it's urgent and we don't have the item just ask us to cancel the order and we gladly will. I know the other thing the customer was upset about was we could not give him and exact ship date. Because of customs holdups, etc. we only had an aprox date of Monday but they showed up and shipped today(Efloods) that is. We did get some orders out sooner.
> 
> We ran out of 2 items that had a long back order and that was the Galaxy bar and some Efloods. We did not expect the sales we received on Black Friday and even though we received one order since then it was not enough to fill every order.
> 
> Sorry to those who had a long wait but there were only a few items like I said and had you needed to cancel all you had to do was call.


----------



## Strobesnmore

Dellwas, I don't want to start a back and forth but I think we have an obligation to respond. I am sorry if you feel I was blaming the customer as that was not my intention. All I was trying to point out is we try our best and if a customer does not or can not wait for an item that's back ordered they can always cancel it. 

i think anyone would be hard pressed to find a company that doesn't get back orders or can't ship as promised sometimes. My sons Halloween costume was ordered on Amazon "Prime" 3 weeks before Halloween and arrived in November, yes November. This after being cancelled as soon as I found out they were back ordered. somehow it never got cancelled and shipped anyway. They did pick it up and refunded me but it took a month overall for something that was guaranteed to be at my house in 2 days. 

Stuff happens and I am sorry. As I said we do the best we can and want all our customers to be happy with their purchase an experience.


----------



## dellwas

Then learn to respond in a professional manner and not with statements like:

_Let me set the record straight._

_I'll note this is the same customer who threatened to bash us if we didn't ship his order right out._

_Do customers think we hold orders for fun? Come on now?_

For the records, folks, this clown called me at midnite a number of years ago, long distance to Nova Scotia, to chew me out because I dared ask on a forum why he didn't send an item by USPS/CanadaPost as he promised to do. As a result the courier company dinged me big time for brokerage duty, that's why I specified USPS, they charge Canadians a flat rate for delivery. Couriers charge up to 30% of the cost of an item for brokerage. Like some of you I got the runaround and posted to the forums.

Like I said there are numerous posts on other forums regarding this and his outfits lack of good customer service, and Lou's penchant for attacking the customer.



Strobesnmore;1915550 said:


> Dellwas, I don't want to start a back and forth but I think we have an obligation to respond. I am sorry if you feel I was blaming the customer as that was not my intention. All I was trying to point out is we try our best and if a customer does not or can not wait for an item that's back ordered they can always cancel it.
> 
> i think anyone would be hard pressed to find a company that doesn't get back orders or can't ship as promised sometimes. My sons Halloween costume was ordered on Amazon "Prime" 3 weeks before Halloween and arrived in November, yes November. This after being cancelled as soon as I found out they were back ordered. somehow it never got cancelled and shipped anyway. They did pick it up and refunded me but it took a month overall for something that was guaranteed to be at my house in 2 days.
> 
> Stuff happens and I am sorry. As I said we do the best we can and want all our customers to be happy with their purchase an experience.


----------



## bosman

gc3;1915257 said:


> Some people just don't realize all the moving parts involved in a business.


Your right, absolutely right. I've made it a point to not return customers phone calls and emails. Then when I finally do, I tell them I will be there in a week and when they try to reach me a week later, I say "sorry my services have been placed on backorder, maybe next week." Try this business model and let me know how long you stay in business, your customers will love you too.

For the record, I am not the one that told Louis I'd bad mouth him on the web. We all know you need big shoulders to be a sponsor on this site. As of now, I will give Louis and SNM the benefit of the doubt and wait for my order. The reason I posted my issues is so that Louis can work to better his company. If this were my company, I would need to know about these issues and correct them. The only problem for me is lack of communication. Had I been told on day 1 or 10 about the backorder I would be more understanding. I'm pretty sure that had I not contacted SNM, I still would be in the dark on my order.

As for the fact that SNM Korean/Chinese lights get shipped over on a canoe. Thats very funny and possibly true, but if half the 18-30 years old in this country could put their phones down, quit Facebook/Snapchat/Vine and all the other stuff that make these kids think the world revolves around them, move out of their parents house and get a job, then maybe the we all could afford to buy American again. I'm sure everything you buy is made in America, right?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

bosman;1916039 said:


> As for the fact that SNM Korean/Chinese lights get shipped over on a canoe. Thats very funny and possibly true, but if half the 18-30 years old in this country could put their phones down, quit Facebook/Snapchat/Vine and all the other stuff that make these kids think the world revolves around them, move out of their parents house and get a job, then maybe the we all could afford to buy American again. I'm sure everything you buy is made in America, right?


Amen to that!


----------



## Maleko

bosman;1916039 said:


> Your right, absolutely right. I've made it a point to not return customers phone calls and emails. Then when I finally do, I tell them I will be there in a week and when they try to reach me a week later, I say "sorry my services have been placed on backorder, maybe next week." Try this business model and let me know how long you stay in business, your customers will love you too.
> 
> For the record, I am not the one that told Louis I'd bad mouth him on the web. We all know you need big shoulders to be a sponsor on this site. As of now, I will give Louis and SNM the benefit of the doubt and wait for my order. The reason I posted my issues is so that Louis can work to better his company. If this were my company, I would need to know about these issues and correct them. The only problem for me is lack of communication. Had I been told on day 1 or 10 about the backorder I would be more understanding. I'm pretty sure that had I not contacted SNM, I still would be in the dark on my order.
> 
> As for the fact that SNM Korean/Chinese lights get shipped over on a canoe. Thats very funny and possibly true, but if half the 18-30 years old in this country could put their phones down, quit Facebook/Snapchat/Vine and all the other stuff that make these kids think the world revolves around them, move out of their parents house and get a job, then maybe the we all could afford to buy American again. I'm sure everything you buy is made in America, right?


Agree 100%. You should be told at the moment you try to order a product if it's in stock or not. Very simple. Don't take the customers money for a product that's not even in the same country let alone the same state ... Then the customer has the option to wait or order something else. All seems very simple doesn't it?


----------



## hayisforhorses

Guys, let's not loose focus too much here strobes offered a sale at some great prices during a holiday special for which I waited to order for a few weeks trying to save a few bucks. It is simple supply and demand this isn't a unique problem I have been waiting for 10 days for Amazon to ship from New York to maine for a product it says was in stock??? This is just one of the down falls of online ordering versus buying locally however the deal is better online so we will continue to do what we do


----------



## Maleko

hayisforhorses;1916757 said:


> Guys, let's not loose focus too much here strobes offered a sale at some great prices during a holiday special for which I waited to order for a few weeks trying to save a few bucks. It is simple supply and demand this isn't a unique problem I have been waiting for 10 days for Amazon to ship from New York to maine for a product it says was in stock??? This is just one of the down falls of online ordering versus buying locally however the deal is better online so we will continue to do what we do


Agree and disagree....
As a site sponsor who offers the discounts to this site members only they need to be ontop of its service 110% as well as his other customers not belonging to this site. 
There has been a number of direct complaints brought out publicly on here and other professional sites that was addressed not so professional in my eyes from said sponsor. 
There are always 3 sides to a story.
Like I said before it's simple. If not in stock let the customer 
Know right away. Just tell them, I'm sorry but they are in transit from overseas and we won't be getting them for a few weeks, is this ok? And would you like to continue to place the order? What's so hard about that?
There will always be someone not happy with some sort of company. 
But when you personally sponsor a site promoting your product do so in a professional matter and fix it to show others how much your customers mean to your business. 
Yes I have purchased from Louis in the past purchasing his brand. But later learned less expensive isn't always better. I have had great service and not so great service. Both over the phone and in person at his store. Some people just shouldn't be involved with the public that work for him. I have never dealt with Loius personally. Just his employees. 
I have switch to all Whelen, and have purchased $1000's of gear from him at first, even referred non members to his store where they have received a not so great experience . From non knowledge to plain rudeness. 
Myself and others have since found a local place who is the top installer in our state who outfits all the state police and DOT vehicles and is a top Whelen dealer. They are also less expensive than StrobesNmore as well as way more helpful . They will even stop their techs to come out to you and answer any questions you may have in person. 
Have even brought me in the back to show in person different installs and tricks of the trade .....
Try that when you call or visit strobesnmore. 
Earlier when I had questions about Whelen products and contacted strobesnmore their answer was either, sorry no techs are available to help or when one would get on the phone with the attitude that you should be honored that you are speaking to them, their answer was always ". I don't know , call Whelen"
Gee thanks.....
To each is own.

Is Strobesnmore a good place to get their brand entry level warning lights at a inexpensive price ?
Yes.. But you get what you pay for....
Louis, Don't try to compare your brand with other top brand lights. They don't come close.
Be honest , let the customer know where they come from and let them know you are supporting overseas company's .
Don't have your employees tell my friends and myself, that I referred to you earlier that are looking to purchase some Whelen Pioneer Floods as well as a number of Whelen lights ..that " hey our in house brand are just as good for a cheaper cost."
Not even close ...that's just a plain out lie in every direction. As well as a loss of a sale that was gonna be north of $2,000.00 in Whelen products alone. 
Why even carry top name brands if you are talking customers out of them?


----------



## dellwas

Haven't lost sight of anything, and he's confirmed it yet again. He is a clown to deal with. Pure and simple.



hayisforhorses;1916757 said:


> Guys, let's not loose focus too much here strobes offered a sale at some great prices during a holiday special for which I waited to order for a few weeks trying to save a few bucks. It is simple supply and demand this isn't a unique problem I have been waiting for 10 days for Amazon to ship from New York to maine for a product it says was in stock??? This is just one of the down falls of online ordering versus buying locally however the deal is better online so we will continue to do what we do


----------



## Strobesnmore

I sorry if some of you are unhappy with us however bashing is not what this tread is about. 

We had a sale, some of you are thrilled with your purchase and experience and a few of you aren't. We will work to correct the issues brought out and improve. 

Thank You and Happy New Years


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ordered about 500.00 worth of stuff, had it with free shipping by Tuesday. It was was a great sale and service was top notch as always.


----------



## dellwas

Really? You did it yourself in this thread...



Strobesnmore;1917696 said:


> I sorry if some of you are unhappy with us however bashing is not what this tread is about.


----------



## MSB1766

I placed an ordered at Strobes N More for there, Galaxy Mini Next Generation LED Lightbar on Friday (1/2/15)
at 7:45 PM and it came today (1/7/15) via UPS.
Light is very bright more than enough flash patterns.
This is the second time I have ordered from them zero issues both time used "plowsite2014" code and got free shipping.


----------



## Strobesnmore

Here you go.


----------



## ReddensLawnCare

Is the sale the prices listed or is there a discount at checkout. Sorry if that seems like a stupid question


----------



## Strobesnmore

The site will be updated by 5AM tomorrow morning. thanks, and Happy thanksgiving


----------



## nepatsfan

Sawboy;1884525 said:


> Nice shot with the "most". Lmao. Looks like Amazon it is. $179 with free shipping.


Nobody cares what you do. just go do it and quit being a troll


----------



## nepatsfan

ive ordered several times from strobesnmore, always happy with their service overall. Had one return, no issues at all replacing an item. Went down to the store once to check stuff out and Louis spent over an hour with us, gave great deals on stuff and explained tons of stuff, installation tips etc. People have to remember that every business is going to have issues from time to time but it seems like he always tries to make things right. Some customers are just never happy.


----------



## mule585

Made my order E92 hide-aways and a Eflood8640 can't wait


----------



## oh8chevy2500

i put an order in also can't wait to get them installed on the rig


----------

